# Matti Lehikoinen Injury - Update 3



## MS- RACING (11. Oktober 2007)

As the first sign of snow starts to arrive in Finland, and 23 days after his serious crash, Matti Lehikoinen is making excellent progress. After a series of weekly x-rays, the doctors have said all is looking very positive and the vertebrae are well stabilized. There is a small compression in one of them, but this is inoperable and not serious in nature. more


----------



## MS- RACING (11. Oktober 2007)

hier findet man ein Fotoserie zum Crash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (11. Oktober 2007)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> hier findet man ein Fotoserie zum Crash



Er trägt keinen Oberkörper-Protektor!!!


----------

